# My new 3 month puppy - lump/bump on head



## cumry (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi there, 

I would like to say hi to everyone on this forum, my first posting ;-)

I got my 3 month puppy just over a week ago now, Peppe, who is adorable though very stubborn! 

Anyway I guess this question has been asked before, but I have just noticed today a bump/lump on top of his head, about the size of half a golf ball, which is a little bit squidgy (of course I haven't been prodding it that much!). But to be honest I did not notice it be so obvious before! Is this really normal?? It doesn't hurt him when I touch it etc, but I guess I will take him to the vet tomorrow, just in case...

Many thanks!

Leigh


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am really not sure what it might be. Goldens have a built in "knot" of sorts on their skull...but hard, not moveable or soft in any way.

Probably taking him to the vet is the best idea! It never hurts to be cautious when you aren't sure.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hmmm ... unless it is his skull structure, as justmejanis says that's normal, I'd have it checked out. Can you take a pic to show us?


----------



## hello (Apr 3, 2007)

Our Josey has a small lump right next to his "knowledge bump" and it was mostly bald on it except for 3 areas where his hair looked to be coming all out of the same hole. Very strange looking-so the vet stuck a needle in it and took it in the back to look at the contents and had no idea what it was. She sent it off to somewhere to be analized and they said it was just some freaky thing with the hair folicles-no cancer or anything. So as long as it stays as is its ok-it may go away or not. Its very interesting to look at although its not noticeable just to look at him, hope your pup is ok.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

If it goes up and down in size it may be a cyst - but it sounds rather large so I do hope you get it checked out. Look closely for a stinger - perhaps a bee sting if it cropped up fast.

Someone also told me they had one removed from their Golden and it was full of hair. Weird!

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

<u brothers' bassette Belle, had a huge knot removed from her leg--a 10" incision on her back leg--and it was a monster hair ball/cyst in her leg. i had never heard of such a thing, and then i also read of the golden who had one on his head. 

Yep, the little one needs to see a vet.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

As Hello says knowledge bump we here in the backwoods call it a thinking knot. But without a picture I couldn;t tell you if this might be normal or something to have her go into the vet for. Here is hoping it is nothing at all.

Hooch


----------



## cumry (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi all,

Many thanks for the replies. I took him to the vet this morning and it is just a lump from where he has somehow bumped his head ;-) Phew!

Cheers!

Leigh


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Good to hear the bump was nothing, and you did the right thing by having your vet check it out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Now that I know he is ok. I can post what I did when Beau was a puppy. Beau had a bump like that on his head and I got so scared I rushed him to the vet. My vet (good vet) laughed alittle and said Carol he is just growing and it is ok. I felt kinds dumb after that but did get a good laugh later. But what did I know. I always had small dogs and never saw that. And our previous goldens were adopted when they were grown. But it is better to be sorry in my opinion. By the way he didnt charge me an office visit, he said he needed a laugh that day and I gave it to him.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Glad to here the little guy is okay.

Hooch


----------

